# Can't connect using NETGEAR WPN511



## shandydan (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi,

I am using a wireless Netgear WPN511 PC card on my laptop but am not connecting to the internet. The netgear wireless assistant says I have a strong signal but it cannot aquire a network. When I try to repair the connectivity it fails on 'renewing your IP address' and ends up with limited or no connectivity. CMD - IPCONFIG shows I have an autoconfig IP address and subnet mask. I know down stream from here works as my PC connects using it's wireless adaptor!
Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Are you using wireless encryption on the router? If so, try disabling it until you get the connection working. Also, when using WEP encryption, use ONLY the hex key option, do not use the ASCII passcode option.


----------



## mccseanp (Apr 14, 2007)

I've had the same problem for months, trying to have my WPN511 card connect with my WPN824 (Also RangeMax enabled) router. Depending on the version of drivers used, I get a different set of problems. Earlier driver versions work at full speed (108Mbps), but have stability problems which cause BSOD. Later versions seem to be more stable, once you can get them connected, but don't perform nearly as well. In either case, it requires that I disconnect and connect the card to the router, several times. Eventually I will get a connection. I've been fighting with Netgear :upset: the entire time, and, although I told them it was a driver problem, they decided to send me a replacement card. I plugged it in and lo and behold, the same problem.

The real solution ray: (I've been using this throughout the long haul with Netgear): switch to the Atheros drivers. They still require you to disconnect and reconnect one time after startup, but once they're going, they're solid and fast! I'm using WPA-PSK2 and the eXtendedRange feature and both work great. If you have any problems with the Atheros drivers, I recommend you shut off the Quality of Service (QoS) feature on the Advance tab under your profile.

The drivers can be found here (under the AR5xxx complet & mulitlangues sections):
http://www.station-drivers.com/page/atheros.htm

Configuration: IBM TP T60/Intel Core Solo T1300/WinXP32 SP2/1GB
Netgear WPN511 using WPA-PSK2 to connect to Netgear WPN824 Router


----------



## Jani (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi
First of all chech your card driver is that properly istalled or not secondly try to disable any wireless security on the router and then try to coneect and if there is any windows firewall anti virus firewall enalbed then please disable that also and then check your system and check the ipconfig wheather you system getting the ip from the router DHCP or not.
Regards


----------

